# Dehumidification kiln



## Jason Martin (Jun 26, 2017)

Looking for advice on building a Dehumidification kiln.. Can I use a chest freezer for the kiln? I am totally new, so any advice would be great!
Thanks!


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 26, 2017)

@Spinartist - can probably give you a pointer or two Jason. He has one built out of a wine cooler. Want to say there are a couple more, but... Most folks building these with refrigerators, coolers, freezers, look for uprights for the shelves. A light bulb is placed n the bottom, and and some use a small fan, like a computer fan to move air through the unit. Chest type freezer, by design, would probably be difficult to get proper air flow, plus you don't have the shelving.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 27, 2017)

Wine cooler kiln. Bottom right side cut hole & covered with paper filter to prevent dust since I also use it to dry finished pieces. Kiln dries polyurethane in 45 min.
100 watt light bulb bottom center for heat source. Heats kiln to about 115*
Top left side 120 volt fan out of old computer for air flow. Most computer fans are only 12 volt.
There were 7 shelves in this unit so I add or remove them as needed.

Jason, you could turn your chest freezer on its side & make custom shelves or use it as it sits.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 27, 2017)

I've also seen kilns build from 5 sheets of plywood & foil backed insulation with a dehumidifier inside.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 27, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> I've also seen kilns build from 5 sheets of plywood & foil backed insulation with a dehumidifier inside.


A friend has a couple old deep freezers with dehumidifiers in them. Another friend has an old Lance craker truck with a dehumidifier in it. Mine is very much like Lee's except I built a box on it's side. I built a wodden rack 4" up and I just sticker the wood on top of that.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2017)

I wish I had a picture of it, but I had something similar to what Lee is doing. Though mine was just piece of pink foam board taped together (it was built in a hurry because I needed it ASAP at the time). It had two lightbulb sockets in it, which I had on a rheostat so I could dial down if I wanted to adjust the temp. It also had a 12cm computer fan in it to help circulate the air. Small vent holes in the top and bottom to facilitate some air movement and give the moisture a place to go.

That one fell apart on me after moving it around too much (it was hastily put together...) I am now using an electric smoker as a kiln for some drying, though mainly for final drying of wood prior to stabilizing. It does allow me to set it down to 100F, but in testing it is much warmer than that. I do intend to re-build my lightbulb kiln someday to dry stuff that I don't want to subject to the high heat of the smoker or that can't handle the high heat. But right now I've got so much on my list of stuff to do that building a new lightbulb kiln is pretty low on that list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 27, 2017)

Sprung said:


> I wish I had a picture of it, but I had something similar to what Lee is doing. Though mine was just piece of pink foam board taped together (it was built in a hurry because I needed it ASAP at the time). It had two lightbulb sockets in it, which I had on a rheostat so I could dial down if I wanted to adjust the temp. It also had a 12cm computer fan in it to help circulate the air. Small vent holes in the top and bottom to facilitate some air movement and give the moisture a place to go.
> 
> That one fell apart on me after moving it around too much (it was hastily put together...) I am now using an electric smoker as a kiln for some drying, though mainly for final drying of wood prior to stabilizing. It does allow me to set it down to 100F, but in testing it is much warmer than that. I do intend to re-build my lightbulb kiln someday to dry stuff that I don't want to subject to the high heat of the smoker or that can't handle the high heat. But right now I've got so much on my list of stuff to do that building a new lightbulb kiln is pretty low on that list.


I just switch bulbs for temps, ha ha. I'm on a 40w to 60w to 100.. schedule. The reostat seems easier, I sense a modification coming up. Why did I not think of that?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> I just switch bulbs for temps, ha ha. I'm on a 40w to 60w to 100.. schedule. The reostat seems easier, I sense a modification coming up. Why did I not think of that?



I would switch bulbs around too sometimes, even with the rheostat. If I wanted to get it above 135 and hold it there for a bug kill, I'd put in two 100w bulbs, but usually ran it with a couple 60w bulbs.

I did do the electrical box all fancy. I got a two gang metal box and a plate for one switch/one plug set. I broke the tabs off to split the outlets so one was constant 120v (to power the 12v power adapter for the computer fan) and the other outlet on the dimmer switch. Worked well and I've saved it for whenever I rebuild the lightbulb kiln.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 10, 2017)

Would it be possible with a tin grain bin?


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 10, 2017)

They do dry grain in them, but... there the contents of the bin hold heat at night. I'd be afraid there'd be too much open space in there and temperature differential day/night might cause condensation with the moisture coming out of the wood. If you installed a fan to move air it might help dry things down, but that's also going to rob heat at night, and that's a lot of space to heat to try and dry things, in northern climates, where nights cool off drastically.

Not saying it can't be done, it's just going to require some thinking, and a lot of work, to make it work.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 11, 2017)

I have a 5x5x12 box -insulated with a dehumidifier inside. works great.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 11, 2017)

Check with appliance places, you can usually get dead uptight fridges or freezers for free.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 11, 2017)

If you have a grain bin on the new homestead you might look into spray foam insulation. Depending on size of the bin it may not be to expensive and might help with maintaining temperature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

